

New Macbook power brick - usaphp
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MJ262LL/A/apple-29w-usb-c-power-adapter

======
steffan
The convergence with power supplies for lower wattage devices is impressive.
My iPad charger is 10W and just slightly smaller than this. This thing charges
(and powers) an entire laptop).

I expect in a generation or so of iPhone & iPads, all of the devices will
share a common charger capability.

iPhones & iPads will probably still come with lower-wattage chargers for cost
reasons, but if you have an Apple laptop, it's very likely that you will be
able to travel with a single charger for all of your devices.

It's also conceivable that a USB-C device may be able to charge at a lower
rate with a smaller charger; charge your laptop with your iPhone charger in an
emergency.

------
altern8
"cable sold separately", amazing.

~~~
geophile
Not necessarily a bad thing. The cable (to the macbook) is often the first
part to go. Also, it means that you can just get cables instead of a new brick
every time they change the bit that connects to the computer.

~~~
altern8
I'm not saying it's a bad thing that is available separately, just that one
isn't included.

~~~
benologist
It's a replacement or secondary brick - some people will need to replace the
cable too, but everybody got one with the computer.

